# Not fermenting!!!



## hobbyiswine (Mar 26, 2012)

Well...followed my (the) standard recipe and mixed up a batch of pee. Mixed it good, waited until the next day, rehydrated the Lalvin EC1118 yeast and allowed it to cool to the temp of the must before pitching it...and no fermentation!

It has been about 36 hours and I have a bunch of yeastie floaties but absolutely no activity. Temp is 75. SG I bumped up to 1.090. I have a pack of Red Star Premier Cuvee yeast. Should I toss that in too?


----------



## hobbyiswine (Mar 26, 2012)

This help? (Guess you have to turn your head sideways in order to see it...oops)

I have yeast floaties but no bubbles and the SG has not dropped at all.


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 27, 2012)

That looks like a fermenting wine to me. Did it have the foam on it as soon as you pitched your yeast or a bit after. 

It has been my experience that the SG is very slow to fall at the start but very fast after it gets going


----------



## grapeman (Mar 27, 2012)

With that yeast activity, it is working. You are going to have very potent pee now!


----------



## hobbyiswine (Mar 27, 2012)

She is off and cooking this morning


----------



## hobbyiswine (Mar 27, 2012)

Potent pee is the goal! I am going to back sweeten with concentrate juice so the final abv will drop a bit, thus the reason for bumping it up to 1.090. Things are really rolling now. I was worried at first that I had some bad yeast. I had checked it a few hours after pitching and it had that "cheese curd" look from the picture for more than a day and had me worried that it was ruined. Now it is really rolling like a boil but no foam which is what I am used to with the EC1118.


----------

